# August 2014 Theme Voting



## Fin (Jul 23, 2014)

Poll closes July 31st, at 11:59 PM.




Click here for the current time


----------



## Ride the Pen (Jul 23, 2014)

I like porkforks, I don't know what it is, I just like them.

But "Alien Mating Rituals" puts some pretty interesting images into my head, which might be worth pursuing. In a story, of course.


----------



## Greimour (Jul 23, 2014)

Ah, I was caught between two... basically flipped a coin to decide. ^_^


----------



## ShadowEyes (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not biased or anything, but I voted for my own, and then immediately regretted not voting for Holy Flaming Porkforks! Porkfork remorse.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 23, 2014)

ShadowEyes said:


> I'm not biased or anything, but I voted for my own, and then immediately regretted not voting for Holy Flaming Porkforks! Porkfork remorse.



Remorsepork. Porkmorsenesses.

What about Torchforks? We have neglected torchforks, flaming pitch-porches, and cork-snorts.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 23, 2014)

I am currently laughing diabolically because I really really want to read stories about _holy flaming porkforks_.


----------



## Ride the Pen (Jul 23, 2014)

ShadowEyes said:


> I'm not biased or anything, but I voted for my own, and then immediately regretted not voting for Holy Flaming Porkforks! Porkfork remorse.



But the version with the exclamation mark, mind you! _That_ one seems to be the interesting one.


----------



## escorial (Jul 25, 2014)

voted


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 27, 2014)

Holy flaming porkforks needs some attention! 

Also... 34 voters! Yoiks... hope that doesn't translate into 34 entries. Whoo.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 27, 2014)

For some reason "don't look back" makes me think of that En Vogue song "Don't Let Go."  It wasn't a great song.


My friends and I still belted those lyrics out like we understood them at the age of twelve.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 27, 2014)

For me, the prompt suggestion brings to mind that tension-filled moment, those last few seconds before Orpheus reaches the world of the living. Is Eurydice _really_ behind him? Has it all been a trick? Why can't he hear her footsteps? If he can just sneak a glance, just to make sure she's really there...


----------



## garza (Jul 28, 2014)

Reminds me of CCW - 'Run Through the Jungle'. Endless story material there.


----------



## bravery101 (Jul 28, 2014)

I was debating between "The F-Word" and "Red Means Go," but decided on the first. It'd make for an interesting topic!


----------



## Ariel (Jul 28, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> For me, the prompt suggestion brings to mind that tension-filled moment, those last few seconds before Orpheus reaches the world of the living. Is Eurydice _really_ behind him? Has it all been a trick? Why can't he hear her footsteps? If he can just sneak a glance, just to make sure she's really there...


That's my favorite Greek myth.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jul 28, 2014)

I thought immediately of Boston's Dont Look Back, and then promptly thought of Don't Turn Around by Ace of Base (heeby-jeebies) that was the song of the summer when I was in 2nd grade.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 28, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> For me, the prompt suggestion brings to mind that tension-filled moment, those last few seconds before Orpheus reaches the world of the living. Is Eurydice _really_ behind him? Has it all been a trick? Why can't he hear her footsteps? If he can just sneak a glance, just to make sure she's really there...



Orpheus reminds me of the inside of my high school english class. What horrible... horrible memories...


----------



## Smith (Jul 30, 2014)

48 votes... I almost feel guilty adding onto that now.

Sorry judges. ^_^


----------



## kilroy214 (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks like we got ourselves a 'Don't Look Back' prompt this month. And 51 voters too, God help us. Good luck, boys and girls, I look forward to going over the submissions. May the best story win.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 1, 2014)

Hm. Going to have to sci-fi this up.


----------



## kilroy214 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Hm. Going to have to sci-fi this up.



Maybe Jenna #1 and Jenna #2 find a way to escape the temporal anomaly,  and Jenna #1 now has to murder Jenna #2 to keep the fabric of reality from tearing!


----------



## Bishop (Aug 1, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> Maybe Jenna #1 and Jenna #2 find a way to escape the temporal anomaly,  and Jenna #1 now has to murder Jenna #2 to keep the fabric of reality from tearing!



Nah. Jenna #2 dies. 

But I might do a story with Jenna and her sidekick from her novel :-k

He's a 14 year old orphaned computer genius with a penchant for panty-pinching! Man, I love alliteration. :encouragement:


----------

